# I'm startin to Hallucinate



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I saw a P-dog on my desk. It has been a long winter. -)O(-


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: I' startin to Hallucinate*

Al,
You need to get out. I feel your pain though. I love the winter and the snow, but can't wait for the sweet smell of spring in the air.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

He's taunting you Al.......that's bad behavior !!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So what happened to his front feet? That just looks funny...

I'm feeling your pain too Al. Dont worry, spring is right around the corner.

Whatever you do ... dont shoot it off of your desk! You might blow off his back feet too! :shock: 

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what happened to him............. All I know is a Deputy had him before he was left on my desk. -)O(- :lol:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Al, I've got a job that's right up your alley. Groundhog Day is next week, and the way I see it, if that pesky little bugger gets shot before he sees his shadow then spring is on its way. However, if he makes it back in his hole we'll have six more weeks of winter. So we need you Al, to make sure that vermin doesn't get back in his hole!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just tell me where the honey hole is. 8) :lol:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Just tell me where the honey hole is. 8) :lol:


Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania (sp?)

Put a .204 V-Max right in Phil's boiler room.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That nose or eye looks about the right size for a "Bulls Eye" with that .204. 
-8/- -oooo-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Al, who's your taxidermist? 

Not far from your "secret" spot, the P-Dogs have been coming out for brief periods of time on the warm sunny days.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm startin to Hallucinate
> ...


Jeez SmittyPoo !! You understand Al Hansen better than I do !!!! :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez Smitty and .45....................... I expect that from .45 , but *YOU*. :roll: :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nice Al, who's your taxidermist?
> 
> Not far from your "secret" spot, the P-Dogs have been coming out for brief periods of time on the warm sunny days.


Stuff a P-dog . :lol: :lol:

Only problem is getting out on those Wyoming back roads. :shock:


----------

